# uber message regarding compensation for quarantined drivers...



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

ok so once gain uber speks in riddles and words things in an evasive way with no way to confirm. the message states that the compensation will be based on the last 6 months of earnings on a per day avg. I wonder if they mean the BS numbers that they want us to report to the IRS in our 1099's or the net amounts made. what do you want to bet that its the latter.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

When is the cutoff date? It would seem if they go with rolling 6 months the recent plummeting in demand in recent weeks would cause potential income to drop with each passing day. Best to get infected now for the super ants.


----------



## Mark h Silvernail (Jan 12, 2018)

Bubsie said:


> When is the cutoff date? It would seem if they go with rolling 6 months the recent plummeting in demand in recent weeks would cause potential income to drop with each passing day. Best to get infected now for the super ants.


Whatever benefits them.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UBER CARES !


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

5☆OG said:


> ok so once gain uber speks in riddles and words things in an evasive way with no way to confirm. the message states that the compensation will be based on the last 6 months of earnings on a per day avg. I wonder if they mean the BS numbers that they want us to report to the IRS in our 1099's or the net amounts made. what do you want to bet that its the latter.


Logic. It comes from the Earnings Statements.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

2 flaws in the plan:

1. You have to get sick first. You can't stay home and get compensated to avoid the virus.
2. Once you turn in your proof that you have the virus, Uber is going to suspend your account. You don't know how long it will take for you to test clear, or how long after that it will take for Uber to reactivate you. Maybe they decide not to reactivate you. Who knows.


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

I self quarantined this past weekend so I didn't make any money. I'm curious if there's actually customers out there to begin with?

I'm coming out strong this week. Hopefully Lyft and Uber offers higher bonuses and incentives due to the fact there's a crisis going on.

Wouldn't having Aflac insurance be more ideal than the caveat heavy Uber proposition?



Atom guy said:


> 2 flaws in the plan:
> 
> 1. You have to get sick first. You can't stay home and get compensated to avoid the virus.
> 2. Once you turn in your proof that you have the virus, Uber is going to suspend your account. You don't know how long it will take for you to test clear, or how long after that it will take for Uber to reactivate you. Maybe they decide not to reactivate you. Who knows.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Urbanappalachian said:


> I self quarantined this past weekend so I didn't make any money. I'm curious if there's actually customers out there to begin with?
> 
> I'm coming out strong this week. Hopefully Lyft and Uber offers higher bonuses and incentives due to the fact there's a crisis going on.
> 
> Wouldn't having Aflac insurance be more ideal than the caveat heavy Uber proposition?


Not sure what AFLAC policy would apply to loss of work due to a pandemic.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Side note from Cliff Clavin: "It's a little known fact that AFLAC is owned by Ben Affleck."


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Looks like there's gonna be curfews spreading out, if New Jersey with an 8pm to 5am in place is just the first state to do so, except for essential travel. Demand will continue to plummet. Perhaps the only rides available being to transport health care workers during their commutes (just put the gun in your mouth now).


----------



## UberSoCal7 (Mar 16, 2020)

Do not apply. Do not tell them you were tested. ER Doctor told me to self isolate. Waiting for test results. I notified Uber because I qualify for pay according to guideline of doctor required self isolation. Uber immediately deactivated my account. To reactivate need to go through Law Enforcement portal. Try find someone at LA County Health to do that!!! Uber said will not pay until law enforcement portal is filled out by a professional. As usual they make drivers life hell. I have all documentation from ER room but they don’t care.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

So they are going to pay your your weekly average based on last 6 months of earnings?


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Bubsie said:


> So they are going to pay your your weekly average based on last 6 months of earnings?


Sucks for us who multi platform


----------



## Joesmith2012 (Oct 7, 2017)

Shouldn't the compensation be increased soon the govt is saying this may last a lot longer and things maybe shut down for maybe months or two months will we be compensated for two months


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Joesmith2012 said:


> Shouldn't the compensation be increased soon the govt is saying this may last a lot longer and things maybe shut down for maybe months or two months will we be compensated for two months


No, they are saying 2 weeks compensation. I wouldn't count on a Gov't bail out - Sign up for Shipt or Amazon Flex!


----------



## UberSoCal7 (Mar 16, 2020)

Uber told me once I am cleared to go back to work they will pay me the two weeks. They should pay the two weeks with a doctor note now not later. You have to go to a page in the app for a legal authority to fill out. That is the department of health. It is going to be a nightmare to find someone from dept of health to do that.



Atom guy said:


> 2 flaws in the plan:
> 
> 1. You have to get sick first. You can't stay home and get compensated to avoid the virus.
> 2. Once you turn in your proof that you have the virus, Uber is going to suspend your account. You don't know how long it will take for you to test clear, or how long after that it will take for Uber to reactivate you. Maybe they decide not to reactivate you. Who knows.


I am in suspension now. It is going to be very difficult to track down an authority from dept of health to contact Uber to get me back driving. But at least eventually I will get paid the two weeks. No work now anyway.



Bubsie said:


> So they are going to pay your your weekly average based on last 6 months of earnings?


Yes, when they finally pay me after the fact.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Bubsie said:


> Looks like there's gonna be curfews spreading out, if New Jersey with an 8pm to 5am in place is just the first state to do so, except for essential travel. Demand will continue to plummet. Perhaps the only rides available being to transport health care workers during their commutes (just put the gun in your mouth now).


I got a ping at a nursing home at 3pm the other day. I cancelled it. No way. The problem is with them going the other direction by the time you know about it they are already in your vehicle.

We really should be given notice of these types of pings prior to accepting. I'm sorry but transporting a health care worker is of a much higher risk than transporting a regular person. It sucks and isn't fair but it is what it is. Under Uber's compensation policy I might get $150 tops because I only work seasonally due to going back to school. That isn't going to pay my rent.


----------



## Thatuber (Mar 11, 2020)

Bubsie said:


> When is the cutoff date? It would seem if they go with rolling 6 months the recent plummeting in demand in recent weeks would cause potential income to drop with each passing day. Best to get infected now for the super ants.


March 6th


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

I think it’s time to catch this shit! No rides!!!!


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

So admit to nothing is the best policy?



UberSoCal7 said:


> Do not apply. Do not tell them you were tested. ER Doctor told me to self isolate. Waiting for test results. I notified Uber because I qualify for pay according to guideline of doctor required self isolation. Uber immediately deactivated my account. To reactivate need to go through Law Enforcement portal. Try find someone at LA County Health to do that!!! Uber said will not pay until law enforcement portal is filled out by a professional. As usual they make drivers life hell. I have all documentation from ER room but they don't care.


You talkin' to me?

Do uber driver's get the Yang'ian $1000 a month from Trump, in the next 2 weeks?



Bubsie said:


> So they are going to pay your your weekly average based on last 6 months of earnings?


----------



## czervik7 (Oct 16, 2015)

I drive during the day. Fewer people are working now. In Ohio all bars and restaurants are closed. Those workers were my riders. Airlines are slashing flights. The flyers were my riders.

I’m not sick, so no help. My state hasn’t banned Uber/Lyft (yet). No help from rideshare companies OR government. The government solutions being discussed are for workers on a PAYROLL. My fares are down 50% now. It’s not worth driving anymore. Nobody on the news is talking about the hundreds of thousands of drivers out there. I drive healthcare workers all the time. They won’t be able to get to work without us. They have been telling me so the last week.

Uber and Lyft have to face a huge challenge here. Do they let all their drivers twist in the wind? If they do, HOPEFULLY none return when this is all over. Uber and Lyft want us on this model. They now have to pay for their business decisions. It’s not a matter of justice. It’s a matter of their own survival.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

I don’t think the country or the world realizes the impact on rideshare drivers, think about this, in almost every major city, hundreds, if not thousands of people derive income from rideshare. The payroll tax cut will not help them at all. This will increase the chance of a recession in the months to come.

even though U/L will never tell us how many drivers are in any given area, we know there are a lot. I’ve been driving part time for five years and I can count on my fingers/toes the number of times I’ve taken the same rider.


----------



## AsleepAtTheWheel (Nov 17, 2019)

Urbanappalachian said:


> I self quarantined this past weekend so I didn't make any money. I'm curious if there's actually customers out there to begin with?
> 
> I'm coming out strong this week. Hopefully Lyft and Uber offers higher bonuses and incentives due to the fact there's a crisis going on.
> 
> Wouldn't having Aflac insurance be more ideal than the caveat heavy Uber proposition?


I live in southern cali and in one year the only promotion I've seen in uber was on new years eve. I heard about quests and do have a high rating and high ranking to qualify for these quests but never see them. Lyft has done around 3 for me in the year and they all involved driving at 6 am. Screw that. Surge is also a total con in my area. I've seen uber surges pop up on the map and drive there quick. 99.9% of the time the second I am about to enter the zone it vanishes.


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

FYI, I was actually able to get paid out by Uber and Lyft after I was ordered to self isolate. I had to hound them to finally get a CS rep that knew what they were doing. For Uber they sent me a link to a page to upload a document, I had a doctors note specifically mentioning I needed to self isolate. I simply forwarded it as an attachment to Lyft. Both approved me. BTW, Uber didn't even TELL me they approved me, but I saw the money in my account available for payout. Lyft responded telling me I was approved. 

If you legitimately qualify for the situation, they will get it done. At this point I'm glad I got sick because there's no money to be made driving! I'm still trying to get tested to confirm one way or another. Getting the account turned back on will be another story, but I suspect I won't be wanting to drive Uber/Lyft anyway as there will probably still be no money in it...


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

UberSoCal7 said:


> Uber told me once I am cleared to go back to work they will pay me the two weeks.


You should get payed as soon as you're approved. The few people who have been paid and posted about it got paid right away.

I'd keep on them if I were you, maybe you're missing something.



Ballard_Driver said:


> FYI, I was actually able to get paid out by Uber and Lyft after I was ordered to self isolate. I had to hound them to finally get a CS rep that knew what they were doing. For Uber they sent me a link to a page to upload a document, I had a doctors note specifically mentioning I needed to self isolate. I simply forwarded it as an attachment to Lyft. Both approved me. BTW, Uber didn't even TELL me they approved me, but I saw the money in my account available for payout. Lyft responded telling me I was approved.
> 
> If you legitimately qualify for the situation, they will get it done. At this point I'm glad I got sick because there's no money to be made driving! I'm still trying to get tested to confirm one way or another. Getting the account turned back on will be another story, but I suspect I won't be wanting to drive Uber/Lyft anyway as there will probably still be no money in it...


How is lyft figuring the amount? Similar to uber? Did lyft pay you yet ?


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> You should get payed as soon as you're approved. The few people who have been paid and posted about it got paid right away.
> 
> I'd keep on them if I were you, maybe you're missing something.
> 
> ...


So Uber's amount was like an exactly calculated math problem, it was random numbers down to an odd amount of cents. They also only put in 1 weeks worth, and presumably another 1 week next week. With Lyft, they actually issued my payment sooner, like it was available for instant pay almost immediately... And they just rounded it off to $1000.00. So it seems they just kind of eyeballed things and did the math manually, and probably rounded up to a round number.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

5☆OG said:


> ok so once gain uber speks in riddles and words things in an evasive way with no way to confirm. the message states that the compensation will be based on the last 6 months of earnings on a per day avg. I wonder if they mean the BS numbers that they want us to report to the IRS in our 1099's or the net amounts made. what do you want to bet that its the latter.


It would be what Uber deposits in your account. Net after their "fees". 
Not "net" after your expenses they don't know exactly.

So, you would make the same amount but with no gas expense. And dear lord hopefully less food/beverage expense.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Ballard_Driver said:


> So Uber's amount was like an exactly calculated math problem, it was random numbers down to an odd amount of cents. They also only put in 1 weeks worth, and presumably another 1 week next week. With Lyft, they actually issued my payment sooner, like it was available for instant pay almost immediately... And they just rounded it off to $1000.00. So it seems they just kind of eyeballed things and did the math manually, and probably rounded up to a round number.


Thanks, glad you got paid. I'm sure that is a relief! Weird uber payed one week. I Hope they pay the other with mo hassle.

Any indication on how you get reactivated when this is over?

I bet that's going to be fun.


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> Thanks, glad you got paid. I'm sure that is a relief! Weird uber payed one week. I Hope they pay the other with mo hassle.
> 
> Any indication on how you get reactivated when this is over?
> 
> I bet that's going to be fun.


Yeah, in hindsight I'm glad I got sick! Because nobody is making any cash driving right now. I imagine the next weeks payment will just pop in there, but I will of course keep an eye on it.

For getting turned back on, Uber seemed to imply I can maybe just message them after 2 weeks and they'll turn it on. Lyft said they wanted a doctors note or something clearing me as not being infected. So I guess I'll have to get that for them. I can do a free web consultation with my doctors office and have them write me a note saying I'm in the clear when the time comes.

That's all assuming they don't jack me around. In truth I am looking for something else to do part time until this blows over... The Uber money won't start flowing again until things are back to normal, and it'd be a big hit to my finances to not have anything coming in on top of my regular job. I actually applied for a stupid job! I haven't had a W2 job for over 10 years as I'm self employed for my real gig. So that will be fun... I may experiment with some of the gig delivery stuff too, just to see, but I'm probably going to do a W2 job at a place that is considered a "necessary business" or whatever just to be safe!


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

So have you recovered from covid-19? What was it like? Did you infect anyone else before you realized you were sick?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Ballard_Driver said:


> Yeah, in hindsight I'm glad I got sick! Because nobody is making any cash driving right now. I imagine the next weeks payment will just pop in there, but I will of course keep an eye on it.
> 
> For getting turned back on, Uber seemed to imply I can maybe just message them after 2 weeks and they'll turn it on. Lyft said they wanted a doctors note or something clearing me as not being infected. So I guess I'll have to get that for them. I can do a free web consultation with my doctors office and have them write me a note saying I'm in the clear when the time comes.
> 
> That's all assuming they don't jack me around. In truth I am looking for something else to do part time until this blows over... The Uber money won't start flowing again until things are back to normal, and it'd be a big hit to my finances to not have anything coming in on top of my regular job. I actually applied for a stupid job! I haven't had a W2 job for over 10 years as I'm self employed for my real gig. So that will be fun... I may experiment with some of the gig delivery stuff too, just to see, but I'm probably going to do a W2 job at a place that is considered a "necessary business" or whatever just to be safe!


How are feeling?


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

I'm feeling okay, but I still have a bit of a cough and runny nose. I don't think I ended up actually having Covid-19, but I was ordered to isolate either way, which is what Uber and Lyft are covering.


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

How do I get tested to know if I'm sick? For me to get max pay should I be driving this whole week and get $120+ daily average?

Do i still get $1200 from Trump though?



Ballard_Driver said:


> Yeah, in hindsight I'm glad I got sick! Because nobody is making any cash driving right now. I imagine the next weeks payment will just pop in there, but I will of course keep an eye on it.
> 
> For getting turned back on, Uber seemed to imply I can maybe just message them after 2 weeks and they'll turn it on. Lyft said they wanted a doctors note or something clearing me as not being infected. So I guess I'll have to get that for them. I can do a free web consultation with my doctors office and have them write me a note saying I'm in the clear when the time comes.
> 
> That's all assuming they don't jack me around. In truth I am looking for something else to do part time until this blows over... The Uber money won't start flowing again until things are back to normal, and it'd be a big hit to my finances to not have anything coming in on top of my regular job. I actually applied for a stupid job! I haven't had a W2 job for over 10 years as I'm self employed for my real gig. So that will be fun... I may experiment with some of the gig delivery stuff too, just to see, but I'm probably going to do a W2 job at a place that is considered a "necessary business" or whatever just to be safe!


----------



## UberKaLiDriver (Mar 29, 2020)

How long is it taking some of you guys for a response on this? I sent my info and documents a week ago and still no answer from them. I called them and all they say is they going to send another message to the "team" that deals with it. Still nothing .



Ballard_Driver said:


> I'm feeling okay, but I still have a bit of a cough and runny nose. I don't think I ended up actually having Covid-19, but I was ordered to isolate either way, which is what Uber and Lyft are covering.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Bet you don't get nothing. There's already a couple of threads where drivers & their families are complaining they got legit quarrentine orders & LyftUber sent 'em a email & said they ain't gonna pay nothing. One guy posted a news story where a driver had a legit diagnosis and quarrentine order & he had to publicly shame Dumbass Khosrowshithead to get his money. 

Lying sacks of shit.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Urbanappalachian said:


> Do i still get $1200 from Trump though?


$1,200 individual / $2,400 couple / $500 per child, will be direct deposited just after Mid-April. (On Friday March 27th, the Treasury Secretary said 3 weeks.)


----------



## argyowl (Dec 17, 2016)

Even if I didn't file taxes?


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

I'm curious if getting Aflac now is a good idea in case I fall sick or get a quarantine order and Uber or Lyft refused to pay up? Do I get paid from both Lyft and Uber since I do both? I do Doordash too.

I haven't filed my taxes yet but I think they'll go by the prior year or two.



argyowl said:


> Even if I didn't file taxes?


----------



## argyowl (Dec 17, 2016)

I wasn't aware Lyft was doing the same thing as Uber is doing. Uber has some billions in cash reserves from investors to be able to manage paying drivers who get sick with COVID19.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

[QUOTE="Urbanappalachian, post: 6065752,
I haven't filed my taxes yet but I think they'll go by the prior year or two.
[/QUOTE]
From what I heard on various news shows, if you have not filed for this year, they will look at last year.
They have just extended social distancing orders through the end of April and said we may be on the other side of this by June 1. This is going to be long and painful for most of us.


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

$1200 is a joke. That's rent for most people.

Trump should give all Americans $1 million dollars each and create a utopia.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Urbanappalachian said:


> $1200 is a joke. That's rent for most people.
> 
> Trump should give all Americans $1 million dollars each and create a utopia.


That's what my kids suggested when I told them the government prints money. They were 7.


----------



## MrDude (Mar 27, 2019)

I foolishly gave >200 rides in the NJ/PA area in the prior week (trying to get the work in before it was gone) and became sick. I submitted documentation and it was rejected by some Indian customer service rep over semantic nitpicking, despite showing my doctor the requirements, which he took a picture of and specifically referenced when writing the doctors note. He even specifically put in bold face print that I was suspected of having COVID and was at risk of spreading it. Had to literally go back to the doctor and have them reword the note and resubmit it.

Having to reword a doctors note seems like complete absurdity. I should have immediately recognized the driver support message as an empty gesture that they did not intend to follow through with. Just a shitty PR stunt by Dara the snake.


----------



## sktexas (Aug 13, 2019)

Urbanappalachian said:


> I self quarantined this past weekend so I didn't make any money. I'm curious if there's actually customers out there to begin with?
> 
> I'm coming out strong this week. Hopefully Lyft and Uber offers higher bonuses and incentives due to the fact there's a crisis going on.
> 
> Wouldn't having Aflac insurance be more ideal than the caveat heavy Uber proposition?


Does short term disability insurance such as AFLAC cover pandemics? I wonder what the "limitations & exclusions" clause says in the policy? It would be nice if covered. But it would be no surprise if it doesn't.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberSoCal7 said:


> Uber told me once I am cleared to go back to work they will pay me the two weeks. They should pay the two weeks with a doctor note now not later. You have to go to a page in the app for a legal authority to fill out. That is the department of health. It is going to be a nightmare to find someone from dept of health to do that.
> 
> 
> I am in suspension now. It is going to be very difficult to track down an authority from dept of health to contact Uber to get me back driving. But at least eventually I will get paid the two weeks. No work now anyway.
> ...


Any chance you can fake it? What are they requiring? I mean, checking would be tough for them now, wouldn't it?



Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> It would be what Uber deposits in your account. Net after their "fees".
> Not "net" after your expenses they don't know exactly.
> 
> So, you would make the same amount but with no gas expense. And dear lord hopefully less food/beverage expense.


But no mileage deduction, so all will be taxable.


----------



## Carblar (Sep 1, 2016)

MrDude said:


> I foolishly gave >200 rides in the NJ/PA area in the prior week (trying to get the work in before it was gone) and became sick. I submitted documentation and it was rejected by some Indian customer service rep over semantic nitpicking, despite showing my doctor the requirements, which he took a picture of and specifically referenced when writing the doctors note. He even specifically put in bold face print that I was suspected of having COVID and was at risk of spreading it. Had to literally go back to the doctor and have them reword the note and resubmit it.
> 
> Having to reword a doctors note seems like complete absurdity. I should have immediately recognized the driver support message as an empty gesture that they did not intend to follow through with. Just a shitty PR stunt by Dara the snake.


What were the semantics they rejected? I just submitted a doctor's letter with wording to reflect what Uber wanted. Curious to know what they rejected in yours


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Any chance you can fake it? What are they requiring? I mean, checking would be tough for them now, wouldn't it?
> 
> 
> But no mileage deduction, so all will be taxable.


There is that. So. 
Yeah.


----------



## MrDude (Mar 27, 2019)

Carblar said:


> What were the semantics they rejected? I just submitted a doctor's letter with wording to reflect what Uber wanted. Curious to know what they rejected in yours


My first note didn't list symptoms, just said I should not drive until April 10 because I was a suspected high risk of spreading covid. The symptoms were in the actual medical report but not in the doctors note. Had to go back to the doctor and ask him to explicitly list the symptoms in the note.

Resubmitted and awaiting Rohit's expert approval. In the meantime, my account was deactivated. This would be easier if they made tests available, but there is still a shortage here.


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

Yeah, you need to list all these things:

The exact symptoms.
14 DAY quarantine because of symptoms.
You may have Covid-19.
So you cannot work.

If you don't have any of those elements they will probably try to screw with you. Make sure your doctor lists all that stuff. My wording was a little less precise, even though I told the doc what to put, and they jacked me around a bit... I was able to get it through after 60 bajillion messages back and forth. Lyft gave me less hassle.


----------



## MrDude (Mar 27, 2019)

It sounded like Lyft would only accept a positive test. Is that not correct?


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Sounds about right for these shysters. When they can do something bad to you, they consider it valid proof you got covid19. When it comes to doing something good for you, it ain't no proof you got covid19.


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

MrDude said:


> It sounded like Lyft would only accept a positive test. Is that not correct?


No, they do it if you're ordered to self quarantine too. You just need the proper wording on your doctors note.


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Does a state governor curfew or lockdown to stay home from 8 p.m. count?



Ballard_Driver said:


> No, they do it if you're ordered to self quarantine too. You just need the proper wording on your doctors note.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberSoCal7 said:


> Do not apply. Do not tell them you were tested. ER Doctor told me to self isolate. As usual they make drivers life hell. I have all documentation from ER room but they don't care.


There have been a number of complaints that Uber was denying the promised compensation while waitlisting/de-activatoing but denying payment immediately. Your request goes to the same place any of your other Driver "Support" e-mails go: Quézon City, Bangalore or Pondicherry. You know what happens with that.

One driver in California had to shame Khosrowshahi publicly to get his payments.



Ballard_Driver said:


> Yeah, you need to list all these things:
> 
> The exact symptoms.
> 14 DAY quarantine because of symptoms.
> ...


FIFY

It is amazing how much you must show them to get paid, but how little you must show them to be waitlisted/de-activated.

Every complaint about this has reported that the driver was waitlisted or de-activated immediately.

This programme allegedly was conceived to help out drivers who are told that they can not work due to being infected. Allright, buttwipes, you are telling me that I can not work because I am infected. Pay up, then, [rectal apertures].


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> There have been a number of complaints that Uber was denying the promised compensation while waitlisting/de-activatoing but denying payment immediately. Your request goes to the same place any of your other Driver "Support" e-mails go: Quézon City, Bangalore or Pondicherry. You know what happens with that.
> 
> One driver in California had to shame Khosrowshahi publicly to get his payments.
> 
> ...


Yup. They killed my account days before they ever looked at or approved anything. What else would one expect from them though? One would have to be pretty new to expect anything sane or sensible from Uber support!


----------



## MrDude (Mar 27, 2019)

https://www.businessinsider.com/ube...id-19-coronavirus-financial-assistance-2020-3
Business Insider calling them out on their phony schtick about supporting drivers. Don't kid yourselves, Uber definitely doesn't have your back. Highly advise against taking any risks on the platform. Shitty entitled pax WILL infect you.


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Are uber drivers actually automatically getting the $1200?


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Aflac has a critical illness insurance policy that only covers the common heart attack and stroke but that's probably it. The accident insurance might also be of importance for us rideshare drivers.



sktexas said:


> Does short term disability insurance such as AFLAC cover pandemics? I wonder what the "limitations & exclusions" clause says in the policy? It would be nice if covered. But it would be no surprise if it doesn't.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

MrDude said:


> My first note didn't list symptoms, just said I should not drive until April 10 because I was a suspected high risk of spreading covid. The symptoms were in the actual medical report but not in the doctors note. Had to go back to the doctor and ask him to explicitly list the symptoms in the note.
> 
> Resubmitted and awaiting Rohit's expert approval. In the meantime, my account was deactivated. This would be easier if they made tests available, but there is still a shortage here.


So basically they won't take the doctors word that you might have the virus and should be quarantined, they want to have the symptoms listed so someone who isn't a doctor and doesn't understand English very well can read them and play doctor and decide if you should be quarantined.


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Aflac is spammy. Calling me daily...


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

MrDude said:


> https://www.businessinsider.com/ube...id-19-coronavirus-financial-assistance-2020-3
> Business Insider calling them out on their phony schtick about supporting drivers. Don't kid yourselves, Uber definitely doesn't have your back. Highly advise against taking any risks on the platform. Shitty entitled pax WILL infect you.


This all day long. If rideshare is your sole source of income then you're doing it wrong imho


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

I applied for the April 10 revised eligibility terms as being in a high risk group, with a doctor's letter advising me not to drive. Did this about a week ago. Responses were actually very quick, got app confirmation in minutes, and an email with a web portal link to upload the document from my clinic. The problem with the current terms is that the sick pay is no longer calculated based on YOUR OWN earnings history, but on the average earnings of all Uber/UberEats drivers in your market. Great, I drive FT, so it's a paltry sum, relative to my earnings.

On Monday I'll get a _*one-time*_ payment, with 14 days of eligibility in the calculation, of $352. At least it pays a couple weeks of groceries.

Another note, Uber DOES suspend your account while processing your claim. And my account will now remain suspended supposedly for 14 days.


----------

